# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Partite politike dhe demokracia

## The Helper

Partite politike dhe demokracia-dr. Etem Aziri
Partite politike jane institucione dhe subjekte themelore te funksionimit te rendit demokratik. Ne te vertete permes luftes politike te partive politike, ndertohen rregullat e pluralizmit politik dhe te jetes parlamentare. Duke qene vlera te demokracise, partite politike mund te studiohen nga kendveshtrime te ndryshme, duke filluar nga ai sociologjik, juridik, parlamentar dhe te tjera. Autori i librit me titull ''Partite politike dhe demokracia'' dr. Etem Aziri, ka arritur te beje nje studim tejet serioz nderdisiplinar, i cili krahas dimensionit sociologjik (sociologjise se partive politike), merret edhe me rolin e tyre politik. autori ka arritur te zbertheje ne menyre shkencore dukurine e partive politike qe nga paraqitja dhe zhvillimi i tyre e deri te klasifikimi, struktura organizative, llojet dhe funksionimi
i brendshem i tyre. Me kete rast autori ne menyre profesioniste ve ne dukje elementet e partive bashkekohore. Dr. Etem Aziri perdor kritere te qendrueshme per tipizimin e partive politike, duke i klasifikuar ato sipas atributeve dalluese, orientimeve programore, metodave te veprimit politik si dhe kritereve te tjera. Ne kete rast autori zberthen fenomenologjine e partive politike vec e vec dhe ve ne dukje dallimet e dukshme ndermjet tyre. Tipizimi i partive politike sipas autorit, mund te behet ne baze te kritereve te ndryshme duke filluar qe nga filozofia e tyre politike, programet politike e deri te veprimi parlamentar. Rendesi te vecante ne liber autori i kushton organizimit te brendshem te partive politike, si faktore kyc ne vleresimin e shkalles se demokracise se nje partie politike. Ai me kete rast shpjegon menyren e funksionimit te partive politike, procesin e vendimmarrjes, raportet e vendimmarrjes si dhe faktoret tjere tregues per shkallen e funksionimit demokratik te partive politike.


Hyrje
Demokracia bashkekohore sot as qe mund te paramendohet pa partite politike dhe zgjedhjet e lira. Pra partite politike shikuar si nga
aspekti teorik ashtu dhe nga aspekti praktik jane kategori te pashmangshme per funksionimin e mirefillte te shteteve bashkekohore dhe
strukturave te tyre. Ato jo vetem qe u mundesojne qytetareve qe te jene pjesemarres ne garat per funksione politike, si kandidate te mundshem ose duke u percaktuar per ndonje obsion te caktuar, por gjithsesi jane i vetmi instrument qe e ndihmon ndryshimin e qete te strukturave udheheqese shteterore. Pa dyshim partite politike krahas shtetit, jane subjektetet me te organizuara qe e bejne demokracine bashkekohore si te tille. Ato prej paraqitjes se tyre e ketej kane ndikuar me shume se cdo strukture tjeter e organizuar ne kahet zhvillimore te shoqerive konkrete, si dhe ne proceset e perditshme te jetes politike, duke treguar nje aftesi te jashtezakonshme te pershtatshmerise ne rrethanat e reja shoqerore. Edhe pse ne mesin e shkencetareve nuk ka nje pajtueshmeri te plote per paraqitjen e partive politike, mbetet e vertete ajo, se qytetaret u organizuan ne parti politike per ta kontrolluar pushtetin absolut,
per te ndikuar ne rrjedhat politike dhe per t'i dhene kahe te metutjeshme zhvillimit shoqeror, duke u percaktuar ne zgjedhjet e lira per obcionet me te kapshme dhe me te arsyeshme. Sot partite politike jane mjaft efikas per kontrollimin e pushtetit dhe njekohesisht pretenduese kryesore per marrjen dhe ushtrimin e pushtetit shteteror. Nepermjet partive politike vjen ne shprehje realizimi i interesave dhe qellimeve te qytetareve. Roli shoqeror i partive politike eshte shumedimensional. Ata e zgjojne masen nga letargjia politike, e frymezojne dhe e mobilizojne per aktivitete konkrete. Fuqia e vertete e partive politike varet para se gjithash nga numri i anetareve, ithtareve dhe niveli i pjekurise politike te tyre. Te gjitha analizat e partive politike bejne te qarte se paraqitja e tyre
nuk eshte rastesi, por rezultat i nevojave shume me te thella te jetes bashkekohore politike. Megjithate, partite nuk jane vetem rezultat i rrethanave te caktuara, por njeherit ato paraqesin force te organizuar qe ndikon ne ndryshimin e rrethanave shoqerore. Fale rolit aq te rendesishem qe e kane partite politike ne shoqerite bashkekohore, ato jane bere objekt hulumtimi i shume teoricieneve me fame boterore.Andaj, per t'u njoftuar ne menyre sa me cilesore me veprimin e partive politike ne nje shoqeri, nuk mjafton te njihet vetem forma e sistemit politik, por po aq e rendesishme eshte te dihen numri dhe natyra e partive politike, si dhe raportet qe krijohen midis tyre gjate veprimit praktik. Edhe pse veprimi i partive ne shoqerite bashkekohore eshte shumedimensional, pesha e tyre shoqerore vjen ne shprehje para se gjithash ne ndikimin qe ato e ushtrojne ndaj politikes shteterore. Ne qofte se partia e merr pushtetin shteterore, atehere shteti ne njefare menyre shnderrohet ne instrument te realizimit te programit te partise politike ( ose programeve te partive politike kur eshte fJala per qeveri te koalicionit); por ne shtetet me tradite demokratike shumepartiake, strukturat shteterore me pak ose me shume mbajne llogari edhe per kerkesat dhe nevojat e partive opozitare. Se fundi, niveli i demokratizimit
te nje shoqerie para se gjithash shihet nga hapesira manovruese qe e kane ne disponim partite e opozites, me kusht qe opozita te luaje
rol konstruktiv e jo destruktiv ne shoqeri...

LIBRI I PLOTE TEK: SCBKS.BLOGSPOT.COM

----------

user010 (31-08-2014)

----------

